# No luck with injectable IUI and confused where to go next



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

I've just finished 2nd iui which resulted in a chemical. The first was a Bfn. Both goes were with injectables and my clinic have a good success rate with them,in fact the clinic seem to have such good success that they don't even bother ordering enough DS for 3 cycles as 'most women were getting pregnant on their first or second and the sperm was getting wasted'!! 

I had 2/3 follies each time and great lining, 
I just feel dissapointed and that I should have done better than a Bfn and a chemical. 

Does anyone have any success stories of injectable IUI not working but success with ivf? I supposedly have no Fertility issues 

I am beginning to feel so discouraged as in 5years ttc nothing has worked out for me and dp, and we have hit wall after wall and I'm starting to wander if tx is the right journey for us 
Thanks for reading x


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hiya, if you had a chemical from your IUI then that's a positive coz at least you know you can get pregnant! I had a chemical on cycle 7 after 6 natural IUIs and bfns. I know I had a chemical because the dose of Gonal f was too high and I ovulated too early so the eggs werent mature enough to stick plus there's more risk of a chemical with more than one follicle. We had lost all hope in IUI working but had one Ho left on the NHS for my last IUI I asked for a low dose of Gonal f which the clinic agreed to and got just the one follicle which resulted in my now 7 week old son. The more IUIs you have the better it works hence why my clinic gives you 8 on the NHS. Sometimes you just have to find the right level and type of medication for you! Good luck with your journey and I hope it all works out for you. X


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Ask thank you so much for your reply

That’s interesting about the follicle  numbers. On both IUIs I’ve had 2 and this time 3 big follies. I was on low dose of supercur and menopur. Both times I've responded very quickly and triggered after just 7 days. I’m wandering if like you said the eggs just weren’t mature enough.  I also have a long term history of iron deficiency anaemia although this is now under control and blood count is normal, but I always wander if that has affected my egg quality slightly. 

Wow 8 goes on the NHS is brilliant!
I’m going to use up my third and final NHS go, before moving onto IVF , but I will ask if they can try something different med wise. 
Thanks so much for your advice, I do feel more encouraged now.
Congrats on your bundle!
xxx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

I triggered on day 8 of my chemical cycle and knew the eggs wouldn't be mature enough to stick which is exactly what happened. You could ask them would they recommend a lower dose because if you're ovulating that quickly then the dose seems to be too high for you altho it's good it is working but a lower dose would hopefully lengthen your cycle to allow the follicles to mature! See what they say! Every hospital and everyone's body is different and I did have to push to have my dose lowered but I knew it was my last chance and I wanted to try! Good luck!!


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

I will broach the subject with them. it was my gut feeling that I was triggering too early tbh
I will think about what to say and choose my words carefully as I know that Drs and nurses sometimes get defensive when you make suggestions as a patient but I feel I need to push for this ..

thanks so much for your advice, I feel a lot more hopeful now 
xxxx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

No worries, I wish you all the best!


----------

